# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Stanozolol Fake From .... (Classic Fake)

## sashko

Here some fotos about BD fake

----------


## Seajackal

Classic FLIP OFF mistake top this would be caught in a wink. Thanks for
sharing this pics of bottled .... sperm.

----------


## Xtralarg

Send it back brother!

----------


## sashko

I'll do that

----------


## Smart-tony

The Hologram looks bad,not even the real one.

----------


## Sta11ion

It looks so bad with that top, its funny that there making fake ugl.

----------


## garrett T

> Here some fotos about ..... fake


thats a real bumer man. the shitts fake as hel..
your supplier is a real prick. EBK all day! :Evil2:

----------


## garrett T

looks like baking soda in fatty acids stran 18, baking soda in oil. sorry about your loss. better none of us. thanx for finding it.

----------

